# Macomb, MI Pyro craigslist



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just came across this on cl:

http://porthuron.craigslist.org/pet/1095551845.html

















"Looking for the RIGHT home… PLEASE READ ENTIRE DESCRIPTION. ONLY SERIOUS RESPONSES CONSIDERED. 


Pyro vom Haus Parker 

Whelp Date: 3/15/2006 
Sire: Fear vom Haus Parker 
Dam: V Vita von der Emsaue 

Pyro and 6 generations Listed on pedigreedatabase.com 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/468443.html 


Neutered Male 
90+lbs 
Black German Shepherd 

Lifestyle: 
Pyro has never had any health problems. He is an indoor dog. He is fantastic and has no bad habits. Never has accidents, does not get into anything, doesn’t bark etc. Prefers to lie in his crate when he is tired with the door open. I care for kids in my home, and during business hours Pyro is gated within a huge hallway and laundry area. Never barks or whines and only growls if the person approaching my home is someone he does not recognize. (Because of my business, about 40+ people enter and exit my home on a daily basis). Pyro knows them by sight, sound or smell I suppose, and will not bark at them, though will growl at anyone else. 

He most enjoys: Going for a drive, going Camping, to the Beach, Retrieving a Tennis Ball, Lying in a child-sized swimming pool. 

A couple of times a week, and every time we drive anywhere with Pyro, we lock him in his crate. He goes willingly every time, as we generally will give him a treat. 

Temperament: 
Pyro’s bloodlines have predominantly schutzhund titled dogs. He is very smart, strong and agile. His running and jumping skills are terribly impressive! 

Pyro has a high prey drive. Quick moving objects (birds, rabbits, KIDS) cause him to want to pursue. My boys like to have him chase them and then they go just where he cannot get to them, but… when he gets riled up he will nip at them. He has NEVER bitten anyone, but I do not trust that he wouldn’t. German Shepherd’s are a herding breed, if bread as a working line dog this is normal behavior. Pyro’s entire bloodline is comprised of working line dogs. 

For his first 15 months, he was very mouthy! He is a bossy dog, and is not the type of dog for a family with young kids. He is territorial (will growl and posture) if someone approaches an area he has deemed his. Pyro also will jump on people (visitors) if allowed to greet them (because of his temperament we allow visitors to pet him only with us present). 

Commands: 
Good Boy (you’re doing the right thing), No or AHHHT, Sit, Stay, Down, Come, Off (meaning if he is standing on his hind legs at the gate to get down), Up (stand up on your hind legs), Wait (don’t pull on the leash or wait at the top of the stairs for me to go first), GO (meaning go ahead of me), Get Up There (onto the treadmill), Are you hungry? (he will sit for his food), Do you want a Treat? (listen really closely), Nice (very gently take what I am offering you), Get in there (go into your crate), Go-Potty & Hurry Up (we take him out on a leash to go to the bathroom, he waits for permission to go) of course will go on his own if outdoors. Also, when playing fetch the ball, if you make a clicking sound with your tongue and cheek he will speed up on his return. 

Other: 
When we find an ideal home, we will be very sad to see him go. It has not been an easy decision, especially because he is so wonderful in so many ways. He needs more opportunities to ‘work’ and the type of home where he is can reach his potential. 

ReHoming Fee: Email for Information – Pyro will move to his new home with his treadmill, crate, food, snacks, toys etc… "

Hope this dog finds a good home with the right person.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

I wonder if the breeder knows about the dog being on CL?


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

He sounds amazing


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I always feel so sad when, for whatever reason, a dog has to leave the only home it's ever known.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

That does sound like an amazing dog, I also wonder if the breeder knows he's up there. It sounds like the person giving up the dog really knows him and his drive well, I wonder why he has to go? Poor fella.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MiasMomI wonder if the breeder knows about the dog being on CL?


<span style="color: #CC33CC">*<span style='font-family: Fixedsys'>I sent the breeder an email with the link to the Craig's List Ad.</span>*</span>


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: sgtmom52
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MiasMomI wonder if the breeder knows about the dog being on CL?
> ...










Good job!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

<span style="color: #CC33CC"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>The breeder just responded to my email with "Thank you!!" so she is now aware of the posting</span></span></span>


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

<span style="color: #CC33CC"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>I have now exchanged several emails with the breeder, who is from California, and she will be checking into what is going on with Pyro and hopefully will get things straightened out.</span></span></span>


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

That is so excellent! Thank you for taking the initiative and letting the breeder know!


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

That was great of you to do that Julie!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

*<span style="color: #CC33CC"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>Thanks to elliecd for finding him on Craig's List and posting him here so that we could find the breeder and make her aware! The breeder sounded very concerned about the CL listing.</span></span></span>*


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Elliecd is wonderful about posting our Michigan dogs, I have her emailed alot about gsd I find in shelters and she always has been so kind to post petfinder listing and picture. Since I am not computer savy.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks to sgtmom52 for emailing the breeder and everyone else for taking over after I posted the listing. Does anyone know what happened to Pyro? I wondered if the breeder took him back. I hope it all worked out for him.


----------

